# Für alle, die Donald Trump mal ordentlich was trompeten wollen!



## Muli (11 Nov. 2016)

trumpdonald.org

​


----------



## krawutz (11 Nov. 2016)

Der Traum von "Women for Trump" : Donald mal einen blasen.


----------



## stuftuf (15 Nov. 2016)

hau mich wech


----------



## Bender.66 (15 Nov. 2016)

Das ist genial :thx: happy010


----------



## CukeSpookem (16 Nov. 2016)

Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, dass das Konfetti quer durch die Ohren fliegen würde ... ___:thx:


----------

